# hello just bought a honda eu6500



## duty (Jul 11, 2020)

its in great shape has 320 hours and it was kept in the guys garage with cover runs great !! i plan to use it for my house when we have outages we dont have many but id like to be prepared so what tips and advice to keep her pristine would be great !!! i like the brad penn oil and joe gibbs oil and what are you guys using for gas ? thanx for all your help and tips


----------



## duty (Jul 11, 2020)

WOW NO ONE HUH GREAT SITE


----------



## Jackruf (Nov 4, 2012)

I converted my eu6500 to NG via the UScarb set up. Ran it only once with regular gas and ran it completely dry after. NG or LP are the ways go. Ethanol is the bane of These small engines.


----------



## duty (Jul 11, 2020)

WOW TY SOMEONE REPLIED LOL YEA I MIGHT TRY THE VP GAS 4 CYCLE ITS NON EHTHONAL GAS


----------



## Jackruf (Nov 4, 2012)

Isn’t VP around $15.00 per gallon?


----------



## Jackruf (Nov 4, 2012)

if you are disciplined about running it dry every two months or so, I think you should be fine with a branded gas with a stabilizer additive. All to often life gets in the way and 2 months becomes six months ++ and that is when the carb issues start.


----------



## duty (Jul 11, 2020)

YUP AND I JUST SPENT 3000 SO WHEN ITS STORED ILL JUST USE THE VP FOR THEN


----------



## jkingrph (Sep 18, 2017)

Jackruf said:


> I converted my eu6500 to NG via the UScarb set up. Ran it only once with regular gas and ran it completely dry after. NG or LP are the ways go. Ethanol is the bane of These small engines.


Agree. I make a couple of trips a year down to a little country mom & pop station and get ethanol free gas. usually about 8 of the five gallon cans full and use it for lawn mower, my generators and small two cycle equipment. Generators are Honda EB 11000, which has cut off fuel valve. After running it I always turn fuel off and run carb dry, no problems in a little over 15 years. The other two are little Honda EB2000, converted for dual fuel, gasoline or propane, I generally have propane, but have them set up for extended run on gasoline if needed.


----------



## duty (Jul 11, 2020)

how much a gallon ? where are you located ?


----------



## duty (Jul 11, 2020)

duty said:


> how much a gallon ? where are you located ?


lolol


----------



## Dutchy491 (Sep 18, 2019)

Hey Duty, 
what's so special about brad penn oil and joe gibbs oil? Do they have an oil that is specifically made for commercial use in small engines? I know that they have auto oils. I use a synthetic oil that is specifically made for hard working, forgotten/abused small engines. I have an em5000 and a new eu2200 that I use Amsoil 10w40 in as well as their fuel additive, Quickshot. Here's a link for your info. Made in the US too and they deliver right to your door... My 2 cents, and I didn't mean to start an oil thread. 
The key is to use your genny on a regular basis with good oil and an ethanol free gas if possible (put a load on it too,like a big fan at least) say the first weekend every month. Or on garbage day etc. If you don't it will bite you when you need it the most. Also have several jugs of treated gas at your disposal. If not used in 2 months throw them in your car and buy fresh again. Using VP gas or similar is a great idea, but it gets old (and expensive) real fast. Having a genny isn't easy if you try to keep up with proper maintenance, but does it ever pay off when the s#@t hits the fan. Also, don't loan it out unless you have direct supervision on it's use or it's a life/death situation ;>)
All the best,
Dutchy








10W-40 Synthetic Small Engine Oil


Shop 10W-40 Synthetic Small Engine Oil at AMSOIL. Find premium synthetic oil, filters and more online. Fast, free shipping available.




www.amsoil.com












Quickshot®


Shop Quickshot® at AMSOIL. Find premium synthetic oil, filters and more online. Fast, free shipping available.




www.amsoil.com


----------



## duty (Jul 11, 2020)

Dutchy491 said:


> Hey Duty,
> what's so special about brad penn oil and joe gibbs oil? Do they have an oil that is specifically made for commercial use in small engines? I know that they have auto oils. I use a synthetic oil that is specifically made for hard working, forgotten/abused small engines. I have an em5000 and a new eu2200 that I use Amsoil 10w40 in as well as their fuel additive, Quickshot. Here's a link for your info. Made in the US too and they deliver right to your door... My 2 cents, and I didn't mean to start an oil thread.
> The key is to use your genny on a regular basis with good oil and an ethanol free gas if possible (put a load on it too,like a big fan at least) say the first weekend every month. Or on garbage day etc. If you don't it will bite you when you need it the most. Also have several jugs of treated gas at your disposal. If not used in 2 months throw them in your car and buy fresh again. Using VP gas or similar is a great idea, but it gets old (and expensive) real fast. Having a genny isn't easy if you try to keep up with proper maintenance, but does it ever pay off when the s#@t hits the fan. Also, don't loan it out unless you have direct supervision on it's use or it's a life/death situation ;>)
> All the best,
> ...


thanx i am going the amsoil route i dont where else to buy ethy free gas in nj where i am ?


----------



## Jackruf (Nov 4, 2012)

Search this link by state. Depending where in the state you are, you may want to call around some marinas. At onetime was a source. Ethanol-free gas stations in the U.S. and Canada


----------



## duty (Jul 11, 2020)

thanx !!


----------



## Gizmo (May 21, 2013)

Greetings,

I run Sunoco’s “Recreational Gas” a non-Ethanol 90 octane gas ($3.50/gal. Mich.) in all my small engines including my Honda EU6500is generator. I use only Moblil One 10w-30 synthetic oil and change it every year unless it runs over 50 hrs. then again. I run the generator every month for about 10 minutes. The most important thing to do is to run out the gas of the carburetor after each run or test run by shutting the gas valve off and stopping the gas from leaking by the carburetor into the crankcase while in storage.

My 2 Cents worth!
Gizmo


----------



## duty (Jul 11, 2020)

YEA I JUST DROVE 30 MINUTES AND PICKED UP 5 GALLONS OF NON ETHY GAS 91 OCTANE BUT PAID 5 A GAL I PUT IN THE AMSOIL 4 CYCLE SYN OIL AND A MAGNATIC DIP STICK SO I THINK SHE WILL BE OK OR BETTER THAN IT WAS WHEN I BOUGHT IT I HEARD WHEN NOT IN USE START ONCE A MONTH AND RUN IT UNDER A LOAD LIKE A HAIR DRYER MY QUESTION IS HEARD SO MANY SAY DONT DRAIN THE CARB AND RUN IT OUT OF GAS KEEPS THE GASKETS IN THE BOWEL WET AND OTHERS SHUT THE GAS VALVE AND RUN IT OUT OF GAS THAT WAY


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

$5 buck a gallon. I guess it was a marina? I'm in jersey too, unfortunatly there are no regular gas stations that carry ethanol free fuel. Luckily a buddy of mine has property in upstate NY and brings me back 15-20 gallons on occasion. Its around $3 a gallon currently.

I'm currently using amsoils small engine oil in all of my 4stroke equipment. Previously I was using Honda Power Equipment oil but switched to amsoil.


----------



## Dutchy491 (Sep 18, 2019)

Good idea to starve the engine of fuel to drain the carb. However, if you can't religiously run them every month then you have to go one step further and drain the fuel remnants from the carb bowl using the drain screw. There is always some residual even after starving the engine till it quits. Ask me how I know. Completely gummed up a carb on my big Honda EM generator by starving it. Wouldn't run when we lost power once. Couldn't believe the goop in the carb!!! I now always draIn the carb and use fuel additive too. With my new eu2200 no draining is required as it runs completely dry, I'm told, when starved to the point of quitting. Dutchy
Gasoline Additives - AMSOIL


----------



## duty (Jul 11, 2020)

drmerdp said:


> $5 buck a gallon. I guess it was a marina? I'm in jersey too, unfortunatly there are no regular gas stations that carry ethanol free fuel. Luckily a buddy of mine has property in upstate NY and brings me back 15-20 gallons on occasion. Its around $3 a gallon currently.
> 
> I'm currently using amsoils small engine oil in all of my 4stroke equipment. Previously I was using Honda Power Equipment oil but switched to amsoil.


WHAT PART OF NU ARE YOU IN ? ILL BUY SOME LOL


----------



## Sooqa (Jul 27, 2020)

Thanks for the information !!!


----------

